# DIY 90 and 70 gal stacked stand



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

I will unexpectedly acquiring a 90 gallon and with my existing 75 gallon running out of space so decided to make a stand to stack the 2 tanks and utilize the vertical space. Just finished refurbishing and strengthening a 75 store made stand, which aren't made too sturdy to say the least. Likely going to put it up for sales soon.

At the point I am think of some nicer clading to cover the 2x build. Don't want it too bulky, thinking about hardboard and then using some moulding to spruce it up. Then paint, need to have it done by sat when I am picking up the new tank. made the stand a bit longer so I could house couple of canister filters as the bottom space would not be tall enough for my eheim II plus hoses would have to be longer for top tank, so to avoid that I can put the canister on the 1st tank platform and possibly the top platform. It is sturdy and weights a ton already.


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

few new shots, platforms on and some other trim. Going to leave the sides open so I can see side of aquarium on bottom. Just going to trim it out a bit to make it look nicer and not all 2 x lumber. Will do face frame finish and some other trim and it will be ready for paint!


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Very nice looking stand, I gotta build one like this soon may use the same style.


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks, face frame now on. Have to go to HD to get some trim and it will be ready for painting, maybe tonight?! Oops, forgot still have to build some doors for the bottom storage, but that is no rush. My daughter thought I was building her a bunk bed, duh!


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

very nice looking stand. looks solid.


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

loachman said:


> Thanks, face frame now on. Have to go to HD to get some trim and it will be ready for painting, maybe tonight?! Oops, forgot still have to build some doors for the bottom storage, but that is no rush. My daughter thought I was building her a bunk bed, duh!


very good job man! lookin great!


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

update, now painted, same colour as the wall to blend in. Last pics are finished with trim and shot of the side. Left it open so I can see side of the tank and the other side to slide the canister in and out. Still have to make some doors for the bottom and will likely have to put in a door on the right hand side of the first platform once I put in the 90 and see how it looks and if I want to see the canister or not which is probably not, so will put in vertical support and then a door. Next shot will be with the tank(s) in it!


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

*Sweet!*

Great job!

Love the crown molding look.
The sides have visual depth, like beveled edges. Can't wait to see what the finished 'reveal' looks like


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks, it is chair rail, not very expensive but dresses it up. side has some inexpensive cove moulding to spruce up those drab 2x6s.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

richard... looking great my friend,, when your done all that you can come over and redo my fishroom with all new stands to... 

looking forward to stopping by and seeing it for real....

sheldon


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Sheldon, pride of ownership man, means you have to do your own work to appreciate the results.

update, placed 90 gallon into the 1st platform fits well with some space at right for filter for top tank.


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

now got the 90 going as cichlid tank, all males, some clowns and couple of plecos. Had them all in my 75 so just transferred most of the water and fish, less shock for them I hope. Tank above is 75 which will now house my group of Tropheus which I have in another smaller tank. 

Don't ask me how I got that 75 up there on the top shelf by myself. Don't know how I did it myself. And my back doesn't hurt.  Anyways there is space on right hand side of top which I may put another smaller tank if I get any fry from whatever fish I have. I'm pretty happy with how it came out, only wish I had a few more inches on the top so I could use a regular size bucket to pour water in if I needed to. Going to set up a pump to pump in new water for water changes. Otherwise bottom storage is tall enough to house my 2217 but not my eheim pro II, so I will use that on another tank. Hope everyone has enjoyed my DIY double stacker aquarium stand.


----------

